# Reserved Blocks



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

Does anyone know how long we get to accept reserved blocks? Is it generally a length of time after you've been given the block, or a length of time prior to the block starting?

The reason I ask is on Sunday morning at 5am, I had a notification/E-mail that I had a reserved block. I checked it when I got up at 8.30am and it had gone. It seems strange to expect someone to accept a reserved block that early on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

It's only a small amount of time before they offer it to someone else. Maybe 15 minutes by my calculation. Usually reserved are only released on Friday afternoon. Was it reserved or did it just say you have offers available?


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I've only gotten one, but it was a 12 hr. time limit.


----------



## GaryG83 (Jan 26, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> It's only a small amount of time before they offer it to someone else. Maybe 15 minutes by my calculation. Usually reserved are only released on Friday afternoon. Was it reserved or did it just say you have offers available?


It was definitely a reserved block, the notification said as much, as did the E-mail I also received at the same time. I'm certain the time you get is more than 15 minutes. I'm guessing I received it on Sunday morning as the first person to receive the reserved block on Friday declined it at some point, then it came to me, or possibly went to someone else in between as well. Perhaps the block was for Sunday morning which is why I wasn't given much time.

I already have another reserved block for 4 hours this Saturday, and blocks aren't that difficult to come by so it's no big deal, I just found it odd that it had already vanished by time I woke up.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I play a guessing game as to how Amazon does stuff I think we all do. Congrats on getting reserved blocks. I get super excited when I get them lol. I'm starting to wonder if there really is a system or does Amazon just toss stuff out randomly.


----------

